# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week - 7/13/2018

## Kris

Youve have more likely heard the words long ago, in a galaxy far, far away and something else after it. But, those are just fairy tales used to scare kids into behaving themselves, right? Well, at least I thought so. Until a group called that was referred to as The Rebels or The Resistance came and captured me. They took me from my creators, who The Resistance called The Empire. 

There was a man, who was referred to Luke Skywalker, and he was going on and on about something called the Force. I thought he was nuts, and he made himself seem even more crazy when he said that the Force was strong within me, whatever that means. 

So, eventually, after he stopped talking about the Force for five minutes, and he asked me for my name. So, naturally, I answered with my name. He then grabbed my arm and dragged me off into another room, saying how he was going to teach me to become a jedi, which I dont know what that is either. Dude, I just came out of my creation tube, slow down and explain to me what the hell is going on! 

Oh, who am I you ask? My name is Daniel Phantom, but my creators just called me Danny. Danny Phantom. You can just call me Danny, if you would like.

The Jedi Phantom

----------


## DannyPhantom

*Thank you!*

----------

